# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for May 2015

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Smell an object which has a smell in waking life (candle, soap, flower, food, etc.) _(blobularwindmil)_
*Basic Task ii* - Make friends with the monster under your bed. _(Xanous)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Increase the wind enough to make you drift into the air like a speck of dust. No flying, just allowing the wind to take you. _(Sensei)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Do an in-dream WILD: find somewhere to "fall asleep" and enter another lucid dream. Describe what happens, including any transitions and your end location. What happens when you wake up from the dream you entered? _(~Dreamer~)_

*BONUS TASK!!* - Control any of the four elements. If you choose earth, create a mountain right in front of your eyes. If you choose air, try to knock down something big (multiple trees, a house, a car) with just your control of the air. If you choose fire, try to start a forest fire. If you choose water, find a lake and empty it out using nothing but your bending skills. _(Xvaiuer)_

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Great tasks!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I completed the bonus task last night! I chose earth as my element.  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _bonus task_: 



I looked at the land in front of me, preparing to make a mountain. My perspective changed as the dream-camera moved outside my body, so I was looking back at myself from a distance. I looked like a Simpsons character with a cartoony shape and yellow skin. I was surrounded by a bright glow and my body started growing. A magical wind swirled around me and I grew to be the size of a giant. The camera moved in a circular motion around me and then returned to first person perspective. I hadn't intended for that to happen, but I thought it was really interesting. I now felt like a god, looking down on the earth around me. I raised my hands and an area of snow started rumbling. A snowy mountain rose from the ground in front of me. It had a natural shape at first, but then it morphed into a perfect, smooth dome.
Time sped up and the world started changing like a time-lapse video. The snowy mountaintop was replaced by a busy sports stadium, with a giant carpark that covered the whole mountain. The natural environment around the mountain was also paved and turned into a metropolitan area, and car lights moved along the roads in fast motion.



*Full DJ: Snow Dome*

----------


## AnotherDreamer

What a coincidence, I completed the bonus task last night as well!  ::imslow:: 


*Spoiler* for _The relevant bit_: 



I looked off into the distance at these hills and made them stretch and grow to colossal sized mountains. I then imagined that they were volcanic and I made them explode with fiery boulders that I made fall down all around me and they set this forest on fire. I walked past the forest as it burned. Molten lava was still raining from the sky but I wasn't worried about getting hurt by it.

I walked out of an orangish-yellow haze and into a city. I started flying at this point. I saw a large skyscraper and made wind blow up against it so hard that it fell over. I didn't watch any of the destruction that ensued from that, I just kept flying. I then noticed a large pond beneath me and I raised my hands so that my palms were facing it and all of the water drained from it almost immediately. I made a bit of the water fly around in the air for fun.



*Destructive Dream & A Pretty City*

----------


## ~Dreamer~

^ Wow, you did all 4 elements in one dream!  ::bowdown:: 

I might try some other elements later in the month - it's a cool task because it can be done multiple times!

----------


## imazu

Well, as some of you may have seen, I was going to go on a hiatus. But my brain decided I'm too addicted to DV!  ::imslow::  So, I am going for the bonus! Forest fire ftw because fire is my birth element. Maybe I'll also try to smell the burning-ness of the trees.  ::tongue:: 

Oh, and thanks everyone for voting my task in!  ::chuckle::

----------


## PercyLucid

Alright... water element here  :smiley:  

Emptying the lake = Undin Entite - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _Emptying the lake = Undin Entite_: 




28.04.2015Emptying the lake = Undin Entite (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was flying and I believe it was to Geneva as I was going to be teaching there for a few days. Suddenly, I freaked out because I noticed I had no luggage with me. I also looked at a bag and apparently, i only had clothes. I did not have any of the manuals I wanted to give to my students and I neither had my signing bowls / crystals with me. I felt terrible until I noticed and wondered how did I get into the plane, and wondered about my passport too. 

I did a reality check and turned lucid right away, as not only my hands were weird, but despite the plane flying and making its regular noise, the inside of the plane itself looked like a bus. I felt very relieved and very happy because it was all a dream and well, I was lucid. I decided to take a flight to make the dream stable as usual, so I went to the front of the bus-plane. Now, it was like a plane as I could see the locked cabin and the exit door was on the left, as usual on the planes. I opened the door and one fly attendant freak out (Funny how my subconscious knows opening the door of a flying plane is a bad idea...) but I opened the door anyway (which looked like the front door of a house.) 

Nothing happened to the plane, I think it either vanished or flew away, but I glided through the clouds and even though I felted tempted to go to space, I wanted to do the ToTM Bonus, which was awesome this month. As I was flying, I saw a lot of mountains and a lake. I landed next to the lake and imagined water coming out from my hands. At first, nothing happened, but after a while, water and ice were coming our from my hands. I froze everything around and also flooded a forest. I was not sure if it was rightly done, I felt so, but I also felt it could be a false memory, so just in case, did the other way around.

I imagined water and ice again coming out from my hands and I pointed at the lake. I visualized a bubble absorbing all the water in the lake until I saw something like this:







I found it funny, because it is an enemy from a final fantasy game (a very nasty one actually, Undin Entite for those final fantasy fans) however, it did not attack me or anything, it was just floating above. I looked at the lake and it was completely empty, but funny enough, I saw what looked like treasure chests, even though I believe they were empty.

After a while of observing this scenic view, I saw a weird light in the sky and flew to it. I believe I lost both lucidity and recall from here.

----------


## woblybil

I'm good at everything except the bonus task so it should be an easy month for me, Likely the whole month too at the rate i'm going  :tongue2:

----------


## Lang

I hope this is not to early to post?


*Spoiler* for _Task of the Month Basic i_: 



The dream started in my house.  I remember it was about noon and I had my window open. I was laying in my bed. Outside, the sky goes from a light blue to a dark purple. That is not normal. This is when I decided to use the bathroom. This is where I did some of my RCs by looking at my hands. my fingers where fat and a bit distorted. In real life I'm not fat.  My fingers are thin. The light was already on so I tried to turn it off but, it wouldn't turn off.  I look at my reflection in the mirror and I looked like I was about 200 lbs.  I'm thin. I already knew that I was dreaming however I thought I needed to confirm it. 
 So, I decided to go outside by jumping out of my upstairs bathroom window and once outside my house, I ended up in the front yard.  I remember the weather outside was cloudy and a little windy. At one point I remember standing out in the middle of the road near the rose bushes and the fence that surrounds my house.  I decided to do my First Task (Basic i Task) and I smelled the roses. I remember seeing the bees were buzzing around the Roses. The Roses smelt like a potent,  sweet and spicy. Some of the roses didn't bloom yet.  The grass smelled like newly cut lawn. I can also smell a strong order of tar. 





*Spoiler* for _Task of the Month Advance i_: 



This is when a big whoosh of wind blew. So, I decided to let the wind take me.. ( Advance Task i)  I remember saying, "Taking where the wind blows! Nothing really matters to me! "  :tongue2:   Any who, I felt light as a feather as I drifted down the road. Like a dandelion seed.  The wind took me down to Abby Road. I remember that I tried to avoid live wires though.  Somehow, I ended up behind my crazy neighbor Candy's house. 






*Spoiler* for _Task of the Month Basic Task ii_: 



Next the scene changed. It was like a fade in? I don't know? I was back in bed but, this time it was dark. I didn't remember waking up or anything. All I know that I was on my bed and I don't know if this counts but, I remember feeling like I was laying in a bed of cats. I also knew there was cats under my bed too. I could literally feel them swarmming around in there and I could hear them crying and hissing. I remember looking at the clocked and remember seeing the time on the clock was wrong so, I looked at my hands and arms. They were turning transparent. So I lifted my shirt and I did not see my body. This is when I knew I was dreaming. This is when I decided to do my basic Task ii. I could hear the cats where annoyed or scared at the fact they didn't want to be in the bed. At one point, I remember seeing a three headed Calico cat appeared out of nowhere and trying to bite me in the right leg. It looked like the Polycephaly in the Greek Mythology but, it was a cat. One head was in the normal position and the two other heads came out of the sides of it's neck. It was black with Beige and white patches all over it. I told it to stop it. I remember saying to it.* "Is that how you treat your mommy!"* At one point, I finally made friends with this monster and we traded secrets.




I attempted.  

*Spoiler* for _Advance Task ii: With WILD_: 



_This is when I woke up!  DJ entry. Got up and washed my face.
• When did you go back to bed? Activity upon wbtb?5:00 am Wrote in my DJ and then I got up and washed my face and then went to bed at 5: 15 am
  • How long it took to fall to back to sleep or enter the lucid dream? Not that long to enter a lucid dream. 
• Technique used for induction if any?  WILD Technique? Success. 
• Was it a DILD or a WILD- WILD
I did Wild- Success. (Advance task ii?)_

It didn't take long to a in dream W.I.L.D. I was staring at the ceiling. I remember that I felt really relaxed and at peace. I didn't fight what was going on with my body. It was almost like I was meditating in this dream but, I felt fully awake. A long with the feeling of paralysis but that didn't last. This is when I remember seeing a strange bright circular lights (like Ball lightning) which was descending from the ceiling? I remember that I was hallucinating. I recall that I could feel a strong vibration in my dream, and hearing a strange sound like a low-frequency humming, rumbling, or droning noise that got louder and louder. It was  Like an ultrasound or MRI sound. Then I heard a sound like explosion- a flash of light, followed by a whoosh sound and everything went whoosh. I remember getting up off my bed and trying to turn my light on but, it would not turn on.  This is when I decided to go to my mom's bed room. She was asleep in her bed. In real life, this is not her house. I live some where else. This is when I went to her closet. She didn't wake up.  When I was little I used to hide in her closet when she was not there. This is where I found a place where I can go back to sleep again. Then whoosh! I was in a new place.  I was with my friends and we were walking down the street. we were just coming back from a coffee shop when all the sudden. there was this weird DC character that came out of nowhere.  This character was someone who I didn't like nor did I know him. He was acting like he knew EVERYTHING!!!  I remember him trying to tell everyone that I was a loser and everything and that I had no emotional marbles in my head.  I kept seeing the signs like for starters; the moon was full when it is just a waxing moon now and I kept seeing the sign like the 11:11 sign.  Also the city was a city that wasn't from around here. 
Any who, this guy was getting on my nerves.  I tried to ignore his harassing and abusive tone but, I could not take it anymore. This is when I used telekinesis and made him hover ten feet off the ground. He said, _"I'm still controlling me though!"_ You can tell that he was a little scared. Next I made him fly around the building like it was nothing. I did this by blowing air out my mouth like he was a light as a feather that got caught in the wind. This is when he was screaming bloody murder. Then he called me a freak. My other friends (DC) were scared because they didn't know what to say and you can see the fear was in there eyes.  Then I made him spin around in circles counter clockwise. He was screaming so, I made him mute. I spin him until he disappeared. I was enjoying myself I didn't want it to end.. (EVIL LAUGH)





*Completed Bonus Lucid Task*

*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task- Control any of the four elements._ : 



• When did you go back to bed? Activity upon wbtb? Wrote in my DJ and Drank water and then went to bed power went out. 
• How long it took to fall to back to sleep or enter the lucid dream? Not that long to enter a lucid dream.

I remember I enter the dream, it was about noon-ish. It looked like a place in the middle of nowhere. It was a rocky place like the Sidi Bouhlel, Tunisia. I remember I felt hot. This is when I notice flames coming out of my hands. ( I wanted to do my BONUS task) This is where I knew that I was dreaming so I decided to fly somewhere where I can find a Forrest. Once I found a Forrest, I began to torch it. This is when I decided to clone myself and I remember fighting this other me. (Fire and ice) The war was crazy. I remember we flew at each other. The fire was blazing out of control.  All the animals were running and trying to escape. Then My clone made it snow. Then I emerged myself  with other clone and then went on by make a mount out of nothing but the earth.   Well, it was a volcano. I remember the volcano was created by me image that there was an earthquake. The earth broke apart and then the faults lines mashed upward and together while the magma bellowed up and out the 50 stories high mountain/ volcano.  
Next I remember flying like a bird, with no wings around my lake house. Actually more like a flying humanoid In the dream, it was a hot summer day, probably middle noon on a Monday because I took note that there were not many people on the lake on the week days. As far as I know? The sun was hot against my back as I landed on in the middle of the lake.  At first my neighbor who live there all around next store was there fishing. He looked at me like what the hell? I was walking on water. He didn't know what was going on? He tried to do what I was doing, he tried to walk on water but, he felling. This is when I skipped on water back to the shore. Another part of the bonus task as I  emptied the water out of the lake and made it vaporized in to the sky.  It got cloud and it started to rain.  Then, the started the wind blow so hard that it sounded like a ghostly wail. This is when I spun my fingers around clockwise and cause a F 5 Tornado!! The Tornado hit my ex friend Molly's house and demolished it. Then I could feel the power building and buzzing inside of my body. It was wildly zigzagging through my frame like a lightening storm. I had no ability to control it anymore in my dream. 
At one point, I was breathing deeply, seeming to bring in fuel to the fire of the strange, warm energy I was feeling, and it grew and swirled, flowing up through my chest, down my arms, all the way to the tip of my toes. The wave of energy emanating from my body, simultaneously imploded inward and then lunged outward in a huge tsunami, enveloping everything in its path, vaporizing whatever it touched. It was a retina-shattering white light and ear-splitting explosion. I remember it was a massive explosion-blast of white light that streamed from the center of my body engulfed me in one, with brilliant energy. 


Then I woke up!!

• Time log End time 8:00 am.[/I]

----------


## NyxCC

^^ Never too early! Congrats!  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

Good luck everybody!!!  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Geez you guys are awesome!   ::bowdown::   :Drama: 

Someday…

----------


## BrotherGoose

Nooooooo. I achieved Advanced ii the day before this was posted (and by accident  ::doh:: )...


*Spoiler* for _Accidental WILD within a dream_: 



In my dream (in which I was not lucid at all) I started feeling tired and decided to take a nap. Just before I took the nap I read about I new WILD technique, which I tried. After about 10 seconds into the technique I pinched my nose and realized I was dreaming (I was in the same, unusual, place that I started. FA, right?). In typical newb LD fashion I then immediately began searching for women... The real cool thing about this WILD was that it felt like I couldn't keep my eyes closed. Through my closed eyes I was able to see the house that I was exploring (the WILD within the dream) but through my opening eyes I was able to see the room that I had 'FA' in (the dream). It was as if 2 movies were trying to share the same screen.

----------


## ThePerson

The bonus task seems quite awesome! I thought that I'd probably keep to the basic tasks because sometimes my dream control isn't that great (last night I was trying to fly to an alien civilization but the stars were too far away and I couldn't fly fast enough or teleport so I decided to fly to the moon - a saw a big one earlier in the night - but as I looked at the place where it was it dissapears. My subconscious is a troll  :tongue2:  ) so most of the time the bonus task would probably take me longer than a month to accomplish. This time I think I'd be able to do it, though. I have controlled elements multiple times during my non-lucid dreams, so I think it would be easier to do during a lucid  ::D:  it seems really fun too, I am excited for tonight!

----------


## imazu

Did the bonus task, although it wasn't as impressive as I'd hoped lol..
~DJ Entry~

*Spoiler* for _Excerpt_: 



I immediately think of the Bonus TOTM to use any of the four elements. I chose fire, so I look around for trees. There are many trees in the neighborhood right past the houses in front of me. I concentrate, raise my hand and swish it across the trees. As my hand passes over them, they're suddenly on fire. No explosive action unfortunately. I keep on swishing, turning as I go until I see no tree un-burning. Probably about 100 trees are burning at this point.

----------


## Lang

> ^^ Never too early! Congrats!



Thank you! Here is my DJ I forgot to link to here: DJ Task of the Month!

----------


## JadeGreen

This is the month that I finnaly get some wings.  ::flyaway::

----------


## Lang

Good luck JadeGreene!

----------


## Sensei

I want to complete all of these. 3 should happen without trying too hard.  :smiley: 

Glad that my suggestion got through, not having access to the lucid task club, I just had to hope that my suggestions got through. Will attempt one tonight. Been doing amazing with goals lately, so I am excited to try a TOTM.

----------


## Aristaeus

I managed to complete the first advanced task the other morning. Wasn't too hard. I completed the tasks for last month on 26 April, but unfortunately the thread was locked before I had the chance to post them. [Shrugs] Oh well.

Anyhow, I have copy/pasted the log entry below. The relevant parts are highlighted in *blue*.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 30.APR.2015


Yet again, I had a dream about mine hometown, which I have not seen for about a decade now (not that I want to ever again). I was in the garden of mine old house, which I spent the majority of mine childhood in. The entire scenery was covered in a thick blanket of snow, and the sky was clear and blue.
I walked around idly for a while until I projected mine Wings of the Heart and started flying--which instantly triggered mine lucidity. As I flew, I struggled to recall what the DreamViews task for May was.
*Since it was the only task I could remember, I decided to do the wind task. I made a slow, practised landing in the snow, raised mine index finger and twirled it in the air, then said "Ventus Servitas". Instantly, a powerful gust of wind swept me off mine feat. I could feel and hear the wind blowing in mine ears. For several seconds, I drifted up and down in a cosine motion until I finally plummeted in the snow.* I then resumed mine regular flying--but not too soon after, I reluctantly woke up.




By the way, you guys forgot to cut mine wings last month. [Shrugs] Not that I'm complaining; nothing great like having free access.





> Basic Task ii - Make friends with the monster under your bed. (Xanous)



This task reminded me of an Outer Limits episode, which scared the hell out me when I was little. I believe it was titled "Under the Bed".

----------


## Snehk

I set buildings on fire before, and once managed to summon a fire hurricane. Going for the bonus task this month!

----------


## Sensei

Bonus task and basic task 1
Gaming, dreaming, listening - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Oh wait! Maybe not the bonus since I didn't do it like it said. Np. I enjoyed it anyways.

----------


## Icyice

I can't wait to try basic ii and advanced i once I finally get another lucid. It's been far too long since I've tried to do a TotM.

----------


## KestrelKat

Later start than I could have, but I'm looking forward to these!
I've used fire before in a lucid, so hopefully that bonus won't be too hard.  I like the idea of making friends with the monster under my bed, hehe!
And a WILD inside a lucid... I wonder how that'll work if I haven't been able to WILD IWL.

----------


## ThePerson

I did the bonus task - water and fire. It was very fun. I am actually pretty surprised that I was able to accomplish it so quickly! Last month's basic task took me more than a week. 


*Spoiler* for _Dream: Bonus task_: 



There is a river nearby. It is not very wide - just around 5 meters accross. I remember the TOtM, so I try to water-bend the river. It doesn't work well at all, but I saw that the water wobbled a bit. I try to control a small blob of water and eventually am able to do at least that. This is a bit weird because I was much better at water-bending the other day. I then try to split the water in the river in half and it actually starts to work. I move the two halves away from each other and the right half is now completely gone but there is still some water flowing from the left side. I try to get rid of it, but by the time I almost do, the right half starts coming back. I decide that this is the most I'll be able to do with this river in this dream, but I feel like this was a pretty sad attempt for a bonus task, so I decide to do some fire-bending instead. Behind me are a couple of trees up a small hill, but I don't want this to be a sad attempt too and try to find myself an actual forest. I tell myself that once I fly up, I'll see that behind this hill is a big forest. I fly up and see plenty of trees to burn. I land back on the ground. I try summoning a fire in my hand. Nothing happens. I cup my hands and put them together (as if you just caught a flying insect in your hands) and try to summon a fire in there. I opened my hands carefully and saw a tiny, white flame, just a little bigger than a rice-grain floating above my palm. I started making this flame bigger (I doubt that it would have been able to set anything on fire before) and it grows until I have a big fireball around half a meter in diameter. I drag it behnd me as if it is a balloon on a string, setting every tree I pass on fire. After some time, I look around and see that there is no tree around me that isn't burning. I decide that my job here is done and remember the goal I wanted to do after I do the TOtM - get a dream guide.




I have the full dream with what happens before and after that in my dream journal, but I didn't post the whole link here because there was a lot that didn't relate to the TOtM.  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

Yes mine got voted! I tried it once but nothing was there. I'll have to think more about the movie Little Monsters.  ::D:  
These other tasks sound super awesome too. I can't wait to get lucid! Hopefully May will have better dreaming for me than April did!





> Advanced Task ii - Do an in-dream WILD: find somewhere to "fall asleep" and enter another lucid dream. Describe what happens, including any transitions and your end location. What happens when you wake up from the dream you entered? (~Dreamer~)



Hmm. I've done this from non-lucid to lucid with in-dream-WILD. This may throw me for a loop. Have to save it for last.

Edit: And I'll choose fire for bonus. I think I finally know how to go about this.  :smiley:

----------


## Kaizen

Aloha old oneironaut friends  :smiley: 
I'm back, and managed to complete the basic task last night.
Check out the full write up here:

Smelling Sterile Daisies(*Lucid ToTM) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sensei

> Yes mine got voted! I tried it once but nothing was there. I'll have to think more about the movie Little Monsters.  
> These other tasks sound super awesome too. I can't wait to get lucid! Hopefully May will have better dreaming for me than April did!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. I've done this from non-lucid to lucid with in-dream-WILD. This may throw me for a loop. Have to save it for last.
> 
> Edit: And I'll choose fire for bonus. I think I finally know how to go about this.



It is a really good way to teleport in dreams if you just lay down, close your eyes and slip into a different dream. I have heard of people actually using this to dilate time as well. Similar to inception, but not based off inception.  :tongue2:

----------


## Xanous

I realize that. It's just super unpredictable for me.  ::whyme::

----------


## Sensei

> I realize that. It's just super unpredictable for me.



Yes, but if you can get a 100% anytime WILD, then you can get to any dream goal in a second.  ::D:

----------


## bemistaken

I WILL get at least ONE of these task done for May!  ::yeah::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

It's cool to see first timers and old timers all getting excited about these tasks!  ::cheers:: 
Congrats and good luck to everyone!
I'm looking forward to meeting the monster under my bed soon.  ::cookiemonster::

----------


## fogelbise

I managed the in-dream WILD during a nice series of lucidity that must be among my longest. I hope to add pictures, that remind me of some of the dream scenes, to my actual DV DJ entry but that may be later today or beyond judging by the way my free-time has been going lately.


*Spoiler* for _Before the TOTM attempt_: 



I am zooming along at a good pace and there is a fork in a covered retail and food area like an outdoor mall with mostly covered sections. I veer to the fork at the left and something about the decision or the way I made the action cues me inwait a minute, I am dreaming right now! I go around the shops looking for something interesting to check out. I see a few DC's here and there, including a couple in some kind of dessert shop. I fade into a false awakening of being in a laying position in bed but I feel like I am still in a dream and in my dream body with no visuals at first. I start to see a view of a wall next to the bed mostly obstructed by a sleep mask. I am doubtful that this is my actual sleep mask and is in fact a dream sleep mask and I am in our old bedroom at M Blvd so obviously this is a false awakening.


 
*Spoiler* for _TOTM and how I "woke up" from the in dream WILD (into the void)_: 



I go for the TOTM to do an in dream WILD. I pull down the sleep mask and search in the darkness of my closed eyes. It still feels like I am laying in bed but I can see the room again and it seems like the same room. I decide to float up out of bed just in case I start moving my waking body. After a few seconds of nothing I start to float up in the laying position and I immediately jump down onto the bed up and down joyful that I held onto the dream realm. My wife is in the bed 
*Spoiler* for _sexual content_: 



and I plop down and offer my ahem for some oral. It is very enjoyable and I take some other sexual actions on her at the same time. After a few minutes of that she begins to perform the oral a little too aggressively for my liking and


 I move on out of the bedroom door. There are two females in the living room area, one particularly petite and the other average sized. I thought about some things that I had read from some who want to put some moral taboo on dream sexuality and I decided that such thoughts were BS. I reminded myself of that decision and held each of their hands and led them into the bedroom on the other side of the living room. 
*Spoiler* for _sexual content_: 



I started on the petite one while telling the other one, who had sat on a nearby bed watching, to start undressing. I enjoyed watching her undress while pulling off the other ones clothes. I started intercourse and her breast were also petite but just as sumptuous on my tongue. To ramp up the eroticism for me personally, as I am inserting I give her a look to indicate that she should let me know if I need to be careful with my size. The DC responds as intended asking me to be gentle, saying that I might hurt her with my large "ahem." 

We ended up on the floor somehow and it has become a little awkward so I turn her over doggie-style and continue. I see a mirror on the other side of the room and we sort of easily zoom-scoot over next to the mirror and I am able to get another view of our "interaction." Inspired by the mirror, I mount the other female and grab her more sizable breasts, sort of comparing the overall experience and it doesn't seem any more exciting but definitely very enjoyable. Her position was already in line with the tall mirror just to the right of where I was previously positioned on the floor. I was able to watch her breasts dangle from the mirror view while also going at her doggie style.


 After a while the visuals started to fade but I just danced my way through the void until the visuals came back up and I found myself in a very different house.


 
*Spoiler* for _For how the end of that in dream WILD led to one of my favorite lucid explorations as follows_: 



I decided it was time to go outside and headed toward what felt like the front of the house. I came to a door and reached for the handle but all I could see was a dead-bolt lock with the key side facing me and no key in hand. Instead of summoning a key I decided that the door would be unlocked and would open with a simple push and it did. I look out to a huge field with many large trees and brush hiding what may lay below. 

I fly up and out over the landscape at a leisurely pace a little ways and start to get some declining visuals and decide to fly back towards the house that I came out of. As I approached it, it was a large stately house with several large balconies on the left side of the house. It looked like either the sun had just set or that it was just before sunrise, a little darker than when the sun is fully out, but with that special lighting at those times. I see several windows with lights on and think about peeking into them to see what I might come across but instead go to a door on the left side of what looks like the back of the house. 

As I enter there are a few DC's in the large room and they are introducing me to two blonde women that are coming down large and wide wooden staircase. This is obviously a mansion house of a wealthy family that has many craftsman features, the kind of features that you don't often see any more except in restored homes. The home didn't feel old at all however. I wasn't looking for any more DC interaction and decided to explore the house instead. 

I went up the stairs sort of float walking my way up and turned back towards the back of the house and into a great study. I was planning on looking out the window to the field I flew over earlier to see what it looked like but got interested in the various intriguing items on display. One was a little statuette that looked like it was made of stone with faded paint. It was fairly simple, not intricate, figure with what looked like a crown on their head, not unlike a chess piece that was made to resemble a person. I decided I would try to morph it and it shortened and curved into the shape of a figurine of a small girl leaning over somethinginteresting. I see a figurine of a polar bear and without really thinking it morphs briefly into a deer with large antlers before becoming a brown bear. 

I look around to my left and there are what look like a lot of nicer antique souvenirs. One is a wooden stick looking item stained darker and with some decoupage design on it that looked like something you might find in a nice tiki bar. The dream started fading again but this time I eventually could feel that I was truly back in bed. I tried for a while to see if I could drift back to sleep without moving but eventually had to a adjust my position and was too awake.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

^ They don't call you Incubus #2 of the DreamWorld for nothing!  :Hi baby: 





> _For how the end of that in dream WILD led to one of my favorite lucid explorations as follows:_



That last scene sounded full of interesting sights to admire - it's nice that you could recall it in such vivid detail!

----------


## bemistaken

I decided to go big or go home. I'm tired of sitting on settled. I will never improve on the things that I have never done if I never try them.  I need to move to the deep part of the pool and swim like hell! I'm only going to go for the Bonus Task and I'm going to make a mountain appear AND afterwards, my personal goal will be to make it disappear.  You may ask, "Have I done anything like this before?" *Hell No!* But I have heard that if we believe we can tell a mountain to move and it will move.  I have now spoke it into existence so now its too late for me to take back.  :poof:

----------


## StephL

Again poking my nose in and finding the tasks really nice!
I'm in the Steph tries to convince herself to put in the work again phase, lets see if something comes of it this time around... ::roll::  ::D:

----------


## gab

Awesome tasks and lucids, you guys! Please let me know if someone has any unauthorized wings or is missing some.

Good luck!

----------


## PercyLucid

> Awesome tasks and lucids, you guys! Please let me know if someone has any unauthorized wings or is missing some.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you  :smiley:  

Is very important to deliver/remove wings on time! Thanks a lot for jumping in and doing it (I lack the poooooowweeeeeerr  :tongue2: )

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Awesome tasks and lucids, you guys! Please let me know if someone has any unauthorized wings or is missing some.
> 
> Good luck!



Can I please have my bonus wings?  ::angel::

----------


## Lang

Good luck everyone!

----------


## gab

> Thank you  
> 
> Is very important to deliver/remove wings on time! Thanks a lot for jumping in and doing it (I lack the poooooowweeeeeerr )



I will be more punctual, I promise.





> Can I please have my bonus wings?



If bonus wings look the same as advanced ones, that's because they are. Both same goldish. The basic wings are silverish. Do you need a second set? Sorry, I'm new to this.

----------


## woblybil

> I will be more punctual, I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> If bonus wings look the same as advanced ones, that's because they are. Both same goldish. The basic wings are silverish. Do you need a second set? Sorry, I'm new to this.



Unless something has changed, Bonus wings are both wings at once... Or! If you already have both wings you receive nothing more for the bonus task. There prolly otter be something extra, Just saying.  ::yddd::

----------


## NyxCC

^^ Some extra mayo would be nice!  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

> ^^ Some extra mayo would be nice!



"That's what sh…" aw never mind  :tongue2: 

Well, I had a keg of beer blow up in my face last night and cover me with foam (which was pretty funny in retrospect) but I didn't think to try to smell it and didn't get lucid...

http://www.dreamviews.com/general-dr...ml#post2157818

----------


## Verre

Completed Advanced Task i last night! Full Dream: Wind Propulsion

Portion relevant to TOTM: 



> I raised my arms and called out in a loud voice, "Wind!" I remembered that the task required not using any active power to fly, but letting the wind pick me up and carry me wherever it might be going. So after summoning the wind, I waited passively but invited it to lift my body in the air. The air picked me right up like I was as weightless as a feather, and I relaxed into it. It was wonderfully pleasant and enjoyable to be buoyed up in this way. Curiously I looked around me, wondering where we might be going. I have the impression of thick flocks of birds darkening in the air in what seemed like abstract geometric patterns.
> 
> I recalled that the bonus task also involved mastering the elements, and wondered if I could use this same wind to knock things down on the land below without getting buffeted too much while I was floating in it. I peered down at the trees, which appeared to be somewhere between 50 to 100 feet below me (I'm terrible at estimating vertical distances). They were in full green leaf and showed no sign of being blown about excessively by the wind at its current strength. I thought it would be a shame to knock down such beautiful trees, and before I could convince myself otherwise, I felt the air around me destabilizing and woke up.

----------


## Sensei

Man, it looks like most people are having fun with that wind task. I need to do that.

----------


## woblybil

> "That's what sh…" aw never mind 
> 
> Well, I had a keg of beer blow up in my face last night and cover me with foam (which was pretty funny in retrospect) but I didn't think to try to smell it and didn't get lucid...
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/general-dr...ml#post2157818



 There was this girl and me Last night but only partly real and we were sorta mixed together and she stuck her hand in my belly and pulled out a yo-yo and threw it away so I reached in her belly and pulled out flowers and smelled them and they smelled like shit so I threw them away and as the dream faded I still had no idea I was dreaming....
 ::yddd::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> If bonus wings look the same as advanced ones, that's because they are. Both same goldish. The basic wings are silverish. Do you need a second set? Sorry, I'm new to this.



No worries, you have done a great job stepping in on short notice!  :smiley: 
Yep, as others have said above, bonus gets both silver and gold wings.
So the rewards are:
Basic = silver wings + orange name
Advanced = gold wings + orange name
Bonus = silver wings, gold wings, orange name, and usertitle that says "Completed Bonus Task!!"
All get access to the Lucid Task Club so they can vote for the next month's tasks.





> Unless something has changed, Bonus wings are both wings at once... Or! If you already have both wings you receive nothing more for the bonus task. There prolly otter be something extra, Just saying.



I'm not sure if a third set of wings can be added (I seem to remember there might have been some issue with that but I'm not sure), but here's what I'd like for bonus wings!  :Nod yes:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> I'm not sure if a third set of wings can be added (I seem to remember there might have been some issue with that but I'm not sure), but here's what I'd like for bonus wings!



Can it really be done? That would be sooooo cool!

Very pretty wings Dreamer.  ::rainbow::

----------


## Lang

Hee Hee! I want some of those!  :tongue2:  Though, What set of wings do you use for the task of the year?

----------


## ~Dreamer~

^ Haha, true! We don't have wings for that either, although come to think of it... PercyLucid designed some TotY wings a while ago, I think! I wonder if he still has them saved somewhere.

----------


## ThePerson

> Awesome tasks and lucids, you guys! Please let me know if someone has any unauthorized wings or is missing some.
> 
> Good luck!



I think that I am missing the second set of wings for the bonus task too  :smiley:

----------


## Verre

I need wings for advanced task i, completed on 5/7 (see post #45 in this thread). 

Last night had two in-depth DILDs, in the second one I attempted the Basic Task ii, but the dream was not very cooperative! How hard can it be to find a monster under the bed? When I finally found one, the dream destabilized right when I was in the middle of befriending it!  :poof: 

Full dream: Drones + Smallpox + Bed Monsters (NLD + FA-DILD + DILD)

Portion relevant to TOTM: 
*Spoiler* for _Bed Monsters_: 



I was wandering through the large house belonging to my in-laws where I am currently staying, and I had lost count of the number of bedrooms... there had to be more than twenty. Just how big was this place? At that moment I realized, no, of course it is not so big in waking life, it is because I am dreaming that the size has been exaggerated. Dreaming, eh? Wasn't there something I had meant to do, if I found myself dreaming in a bedroom? Suddenly I recalled this month's TOTM, to make friends with the monster under your bed. Oh! I should get back to the room where I'd been sleeping! I dashed back so quickly I was afraid I would destabilize the dream, but luckily it stayed intact.

I peered under the bed but it was a pleasant open space. It looked like there were a few banal things stored under there, but nothing looked sinister or monstrous. I felt around for something to work with, and my hand closed around a small plush object, which I withdrew and examined closely. It was a small brown teddy bear, only five inches long, with a plump, pear-shaped body and tiny beady eyes. There was a lighter brown oval around the bit of stiching that served as a nose. I was impressed with the detail with which I could perceive it, but had no idea how was I supposed to "make friends" with it. It seemed totally inert, a harmless stuffed animal. I set it on the thick folds of the comforter piled on the bed. "Dance!" I commanded. It just sat there. "Dance!" I tried a few more times, but it remained inaminate.

I walked around to the other side of the bed, setting down the teddy bear on a dresser. I turned away for a moment, and when I looked again it had changed: now it was a sort of bell-shaped plastic structure hanging from the ceiling by a string. I couldn't tell what its purpose was, but it still appeared to be an inert object.

It occurred to me that I had been walking around and standing right next to the bed completely heedless of the space underneath. If there really were monsters under there, I'd have to watch out for my ankles! I wondered if this was the problem, that I didn't really have any lingering childhood fear of monsters under the bed. Perhaps I should try again with more intent. 

I bent down and looked under the bed from this side, trying to keep the idea of monsters in mind. I still didn't see much under there: it was a light and airy space, just like in waking life, completely different from the overstuffed space under my bed at home. But I did see a scrap of cloth within arm's reach, so pulled it out. It turned out to be a little crocheted cat, only about three inches long, white with some orange spots. I guessed it must have been made by a total amateur. The body seemed floppy like it was unstuffed, and as I turned it over in my hands, I discovered that it was actually crocheted in a single flat piece with the four little legs sticking out horizontally, so only when it was folded in half along the back did it look plausibly like a cat. The head was the only piece that appeared to have been crocheted with any semblance of three-dimensionality. As I studied it closely, I saw tiny points of bright green contrasting with the dominant the white and orange: there was a little green tuft on the trip of the tail, and projecting from the head was a narrow appendange like the antenna of a cartoon alien, also topped with a green point.

However, this object also showed no sign of motion or life, so it would be hard to say I was "making friends" with it. But then my eye caught a glimpse of orange fur near my feet: my cat had appeared! I wasn't surprised that she had turned up: when thinking about the task in waking life, I had reasoned that she really was the monster under my bed. Though I adopted her when she was about five months old (the best guess of the shelter) she had been living in a feral state before that, and even after five years of comfortable indoor living she still has the edgy instincts of a street cat: she hisses at the slightest provocation, and holes up under the bed for hours whenever a stranger is in the house.

I knelt down to ruffle her long, soft fur, which felt totally life-like, but I noticed the color was off. In the dream she was calico, with big orange patches, but I remembered that she was a tabby in waking life. I wondered if she could qualify as my dream bed monster—though right now she was acting very pleasant and relaxed, and I figured it probably wouldn't count because I had already made friends with her in WL.

Yet again I peeked under the bed, and this time at last I found the perfect candidate for my experiment. I felt that it was connected somehow with the tame cat at my feet, as though all her feral qualities had separated into a different animal. This one had a tortoise-shell coat, all the same colors as a calico but in smaller, more mingled patches. Although the fur resembled that of a cat, the body suggested another animal entirely, with a narrower head and tapering snout. I was pretty sure it was a fox. Best of all, it was already hissing and snarling at me! This was the monster I had been looking for!

Now all I had to do was make friends with it. I began calling to it in the cooing, overly affectionate voice I might use with my cat. "Come here... lovely sweetie... lovely sweetie. I have treats for you my love... treats for you my love." The animal reacted as any feral creature would, holding its ground and continuing to hiss and snarl. I could see the tension locked into its body, poised for fight or flight. I reasoned that since it was a dream monster, the best approach would be to hug it, but that wasn't obviously wasn't going to be possible while it was still under the bed. I needed to draw it out first.

I reached under the bed and the animal snapped at the air and threatened to bite me. I considered drawing my hand back for a different approach but decided to let it go ahead and bite, inspired by that wonderful scene in Miyazaki's _Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind_ where Nausicaa tames the fox-squirrel by remaining calm and patient when it bites her finger. Plus, since it was a dream I didn't have to worry about physical harm. So I kept reaching toward the animal until it bit down on the middle of my left index finger. The pain was surprisingly clear and sharp, but easily manageable. I kept thinking of that scene from Nausicaa and projecting similar expectations on this situation. I felt the animal relax enough to take a few steps closer to me, but it had not yet emerged from under the bed when the dream abruptly faded. Intriguingly, even after I had fully transitioned to wakefulness, I could still feel a distinct itch in the second joint of my left index finger where the animal had bitten me.

----------


## PercyLucid

Looks cool to me. I would say two pairs of these wings for the Completed Bonus Task (or if possible, three sets of wings, silver, gold, and rainbow if you manage the bonus task.






> ^ Haha, true! We don't have wings for that either, although come to think of it... PercyLucid designed some TotY wings a while ago, I think! I wonder if he still has them saved somewhere.



Yup, I should have them somewhere in my hard drive hehe  :smiley: 

Now that I see my avatar, I am missing a pair of wings, even though I have the bonus task title. I know (I believe I remember) how to make these changes and add the rainbow wings as a prize and for them to show up)

----------


## Lang

Does this mean that we would have to get Permission to join a new "Completed The Bonus Lucid Task" group too? BTW, what happens after we finish the Task of the Year?

----------


## PercyLucid

You will get access and wings for the rest of the year to the lucid task club!


P.D. You get to duel me in a shared lucid dream fight  ::D:

----------


## JadeGreen

I think that this may count for the bonus task under Air. (Bonus points for doing Fire at the same time, too.)

Shadow Manei (#206) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views





> ...
> 
> "I've had enough of this!"
> 
> I jumped into the air and started flying. I remember seeing my red fire jet this time. Wind began to form a tornado around me, blowing some leaves around me. I manipulated the winds and picked up a couple of cars from the parking lot and got ready to throw them at her. (There were four cars I think, each one suspended in a small tornado.) I also made an air shield around me.
> 
> Her mask blew off, revealing her original face. I remember she tried to throw these little throwing stars at me. I dodged a few of them. (The wind shield didn't block them.) One of them hit me in the shoulder though, but I didn't feel anything. I fought back by throwing one of the cars, but she jumped out of the way and threw another throwing star.
> 
> "Leave my dreams and never come back!"
> ...

----------


## Lang

Congratulations for everyone who achieved their Tasks wings!! Keep up the great work everyone!  ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

Some interesting tasks once again this month!

Last night it was time for some more TOTMs! I did the smell (underutilized in my LDs or NLDs) and also did the wind task twice which I very much enjoyed!


*Spoiler* for _Wind task twice + smell task (TOTMs in BOLD)_: 



Brief notes
-DILD: in an office waiting for Ken. Is he even coming to work today? I remove my earplugs twice. I decide to look around office while I am waiting maybe there is someone who can tell me if he is expected to come in today. Cute women...hmmmwait! I am dreaming! Go around the office a bit checking out the women and then into the void.

-visuals come back with women around, have sex, some fading in and out of the visuals

-*I think of the smell TOTM, memory peg#5 and settle on smelling the perfume of a woman I am embracing - it is very nice and familiar floral note from somewhere in the distant past, possibly reminiscent of lily of the valley* (void)

-waiting for the fade to fade - I eventually find myself at a long table like in a school cafeteria. I look around excited that the I have managed to get another dream scene after another trip to the void. With me turning around from the table to look around at the rest of the room I loose some visuals and think *TOTM. I think of the wind carrying me task and the wind generates with no effort and lifts me up easily and pulls up towards those typical white ceiling panels, up and through and to another level of them above and then I get swept sideways up and sideways into an outdoor red sandstone canyon with village structures and tents below. It feels like I am in some ancient place and just enjoy as I get swept down the canyon and up a bit for nice views in spots.* (void)

-*Later I think of the fun wind task again and get swept up towards the night sky. I can see some stars but the more I look, the more stars that come into view. So many beautiful stars in a beautiful night sky that I almost want to cry.*

-during one of the trips to the void I did some dancing in the void - some concern about moving my waking body and decide to just float in the void and stay patient.

----------


## woblybil

Well, There goes my email notifications again..On the 8th of the month, At least they're punctual about it  :Pissed:

----------


## gab

Hey dreamers!

I love reading your dreams and attempts. But I don't always have time to read them in depth to understand if you did succeed with the task, and which task was it exactly.

So I have a request. Could you please make it easier on me and *when posting your attempt, say which task did you complete? Basic, advanced or bonus*?

I was really looking forward to doing the wind sweep task and maybe some element bending this month. But working 11 days straight is not leaving me much free time to WILD. I'll put these on my permanent list, together with the "shower" task from last month. I may need to switch to DILDs too.

Good luck everyone and have fun  ::bow::

----------


## woblybil

Hmmph, I cant delete posts either  ::yddd:: 

ps: Cannot post attachments, Cannot post new threads, Email notifications quit and the list goes on... This thing hates me  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

> Hey dreamers!
> 
> I love reading your dreams and attempts. But I don't always have time to read them in depth to understand if you did succeed with the task, and which task was it exactly.
> 
> So I have a request. Could you please make it easier on me and *when posting your attempt, say which task did you complete? Basic, advanced or bonus*?
> 
> I was really looking forward to doing the wind sweep task and maybe some element bending this month. But working 11 days straight is not leaving me much free time to WILD. I'll put these on my permanent list, together with the "shower" task from last month. I may need to switch to DILDs too.
> 
> Good luck everyone and have fun



OB used to do them from the permissions groups.....But on the other hand, Nobody cleaned up the permissions groups either so all of last months club members are still there......Just saying  ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

> OB used to do them from the permissions groups.....But on the other hand, Nobody cleaned up the permissions groups either so all of last months club members are still there......Just saying



Yes the official instructions require one to apply to the TOTM basic or advanced permissions group, I assume that sends a clear notification to the staff.

----------


## NyxCC

There! Completed basic i, advanced i and the Bonus Task (Earth bending).  :smiley: 

The Evil Queen - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Goddess of Wine - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Xanous

Basic Task i - Smell an object which has a smell in waking life (candle, soap, flower, food, etc.) (blobularwindmil)





> There is something about my brother visiting my house. Me setting at table telling myself that I am dreaming, but not caring much. Maybe I thought I had it under control, but lucidity slips away. After talking with my brother, I decide it's time to lay down for WILD.
> 
> I am in a room eating white grapes with a small boy. Then try to eat something like a grape, but rock hard. The dream fades to darkness, but I hear a voice telling me to hold me focus and wait (meaning DEILD).
> 
> I have WILD sensations, but I am able to blindly get up. I jump around to stimulate my dream body. It feels super odd. I begin to float so I open my eyes. I am now standing in the room again. There is trash everywhere and the little boy is just looking at me. He gives me a grape and I taste it. Bland.* I recall the smell TOTM and quickly search the floor. I spot a banana peel, pick it up, and give it a good sniff. Nothing. I try again breathing deeper, but now I am too aware of my physical body. I remember breath is the only connection to waking world. I stop and try an orange peel that's near the spot where I found the banana. It has a mild, undefinable scent.* I now recall my monster TOTM and tap the boy's elbow. "Common!", I say as I start to look for a bed. I wake up.

----------


## woblybil

> Quote Originally Posted by woblybil  View Post
> OB used to do them from the permissions groups.....But on the other hand, Nobody cleaned up the permissions groups either so all of last months club members are still there......Just saying







> Yes the official instructions require one to apply to the TOTM basic or advanced permissions group, I assume that sends a clear notification to the staff.



As I remember..she said she was winging whilst sitting on the toilet during breaks....... :Comedy Gold:

----------


## BrotherGoose

What whaaat. Nailed basic i. Second time is the charm. Not that I managed to smell much.


*Spoiler* for _Extract_: 



I can barely reach due to the length of the cord but as I'm standing there (still) trying to get a good look at my eyes my reflection begins to move on its own to make it easier for me! Immediately lucid. May or may not have RC.

Begin current lucid goal which is to find and smell some food. Walk out room, down stairs, and through hallway. Notice a set of doors and tell myself "there are women through there when for after you find something to smell". Walk through another doorway and into the kitchen of my childhood home. 

Begin looking for food. Most cupboards are empty or filled with pots/pans. Fridge is full of shoes (should have tried to smell them..). Find some peanut butter. Smells fairly realistic. Check fridge again. Beer and orange juice. Decide to avoid the beer as I believe that being drunk will destabilize me. Smell the OJ. Nothing.

Notice delicious looking dessert on the counter and try a piece. Is some sort of mixture of peanut butter, custard, and Graham cracker crust. It is absolutely delicious.

----------


## Xanous

The dream was super short, but I did it!

Advanced Task ii - Do an in-dream WILD: find somewhere to "fall asleep" and enter another lucid dream. Describe what happens, including any transitions and your end location. What happens when you wake up from the dream you entered? (~Dreamer~)





> I wake up slightly and find myself in that halfway point between wake and dream. My arm is up over my part of my face and I find it uncomfortable. I consider adjusting, but I worry that I'll wake up too much if I move. Ignore it and focus on relaxing my body. I don't notice the usual vibrations this time, but I feel myself sink deeper. I try focusing on lifting up or floating and I quickly rise up out of my body and automatically land on my feet.
> 
> I walk around the house for a bit thinking hard what my goal is. I see random rooms and objects, but I don't really pay much attention. I know I want to try a TOTM and after some effort, I recall the* in-dream WILD task.* I quickly stop and become stiff as a board and fall to my back. I look at the ceiling for a second then close my eyes hoping for the best. I am a little worried this will fail as I let go of my dream body and relax, focusing on lucidity. After a second or two, I feel myself lift up again. I am standing blind for a bit and I ferociously focus on seeing — I don't want to fail this task. Then it dawns on me to just "open my eyes". I am now standing in a meadow on a trail leading into a forest. The amazing thing about it is that the entire scene is filtered over with red. It's beautiful and slightly ominous at the same time. As I am enjoying the scene, I notice my physical eyes have partially opened. I try to maintain the dream, but the waking world slowly comes into view ending the dream.
> Mystic_Lake_trail_2.jpg



Edit: Not very many have gone for basic ii. (Way to go Lauraw!) *cracks knuckels* Ok I guess I better get on it.  ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

> Edit: Not very many have gone for basic ii.



Specially for you  ::D: :

The monster under the bed - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Gaea

Dane! Dene! Dine! Done! Dune!


*Spoiler* for _Full Dream_: 




~ Dream #4 ~
*90% Lucidity*

*Approximate Real Life Time:* About ten minutes

*Approximate Dream Time:* Around a few hours

*Backstory:*
Dream Background: I was on a battleship / ship training for element controlling.
Well, this one happened today, so I know it's a WILD, because I just woke up a few minutes ago naturally. 

*Story:*
I dreamt of 4 sections that each contained the elements in this order from left to right: Earth, Air, Water, and Fire. These four sections are for me to perform the Task of the Month. The Earth section contained stones, leaves, tree parts, and many objects that will help me build a mountain. The Air Section had a huge boulder for me to lift into the air, and fly it to a chalked circle target. The Water Section had a huge lake, which I had to drain. On the Fire Section, there was a huge, large pine forest that I had to burn. All the sections had dark, grey clouds over them, except the Air Section which had white mist like if it were on a tall mountain. I started from the left then to the right. 

I started the Task of the Month. On the Earth Section, I used the power of the Earth to lift all those boulders, leaves, trees, and rocks to make a mountain. After all of the materials came together, there it was, a huge mountain. On the Air Section,  I lifted the huge boulder using air, and placed it on the designated spot for where it was supposed to be. For the water section, I saw the lake and I spun it into the sky. The water drained through slinky-like shape into the sky. Moments later, the entire section started to rain. I was onto the Fire Section. I started a fire in the center of the section, and moments later, almost the whole section was on fire. Since I was finished with the Task of the Month, I decided to explore the dream world a little bit.

I walked through a dark, metallic corridor like those in a ship. Each door had those circle-ly, wheel handles that are required to open doors. At the end of the corridor, I can only go right, and I noticed some light towards the end. I turned right, and a door was open. Inside was a man, and it seemed like he was in an apartment building because in the window, I can see what I see when I look out of my real life apartment window. It was night, and I think everyone was asleep except for the man and me. He talked to me about some stuff (I lost some lucidity during this part). Later, I walked out of his door, and there was another side of the corridor that led to the outside of ship towards the right of the door. I asked him what's outside of the ship. And he said it was a surprise.

As I reached the end of the corridor, he closed his door, and I noticed the rainy, cloudy weather outside. I also saw a Pegasus outside the door, and I climbed on it, and asked it to take me to Mount Olympus! Except, we were in the middle of the ocean. I opened a portal to Mount Olympus instead. When Pegasus landed through the portal and we reached Zeus's Throne, we see his Master Lightning Bolt just lying there for free. So, I decided I'll get it and tip-toe away.  I climbed onto Pegasus again and we flew all the way to a far away Island. I relaxed on this island, and I have finally escaped from Zeus without him knowing, I was in a 5-star hotel's beach asking a servant for a tropical drink for me and Pegasus. We both drank it and felt accomplished. The dream soon faded away.

Dream End.






*Spoiler* for _Full Entry_: 




*
T.O.T.Y. (Task of the Year) Fairest of All, Pandora's Box, Pegasus, & Nemean Lion*
*T.O.T.M. (Task of the Mouth) Bonus Task*

*Note:* This is a collection of dreams of the past one or two weeks, and I didn't know when they happened because I didn't have time to write in my real DJ or this one. However, Dreams #4 and #5 happened today with true clarity.
~ Dream #1 ~
*40% Lucidity*

*Approximate Real Life Time:* About one minute

*Approximate Dream Time:* Around thirty minutes

*Backstory:*
I played Wizard101 when I was little, and I guess one of my favorite Greek Mythology houses in that game appeared as the setting.

*Story:*
I used a portal to get into Pandora's room, and she was there. (I was on the ceiling) Well, it's going to be awkward taking it from her. Oh well. I took it from her using the force even though she said, "No!" a few times. I took it from her, and went back through my portal into that beautiful setting I described in the Backstory section. Then I placed down a small Greek Column Pedestal, and carefully placed Pandora's box on it. I got a new net from out of nowhere, and I decided that it would be useful to catch evil spirits that come out of the box. I placed the net on top of the box, and I opened the box using the force. A lot of evil spirits came out, and all of them were caught in the net, I sealed the net, so nothing can ever come out of it. The last item in the box was hope, and I let it go free into the world.

Dream End.

~ Dream #2 ~
*60% Lucidity*

*Approximate Real Life Time:* About one minute

*Approximate Dream Time:* Around thirty minutes

*Backstory:*
No Backstory Needed.

*Story:*
I decided to go directly finish my task. I found the Nemean Lion and it was very fierce and mean when I met it. I decided to make it into my pet. So I shrank the huge lion into a cute, adorable cat. I also asked Aphrodite to make it as cute as possible, and as lovable as possible. I went to a kitty cat contest, and all the other ugly cats lost against mine. We won first place, but I don't think I fixed the deadly, golden fur problem, yet. Anyways we won, and we both became good friends.

Dream End.

~ Dream #3 ~
*60% Lucidity*

*Approximate Real Life Time:* About one minute

*Approximate Dream Time:* About a few years

*Backstory:*
No Backstory Needed.

*Story:*
I was Paris, but here's a twist: I'm the Paris of the modern world. I didn't live in the old times, and there were still Greek Gods (i.e. like the Percy Jackson Series). I had to choose one of the Greek Gods for being the fairest, and I chose Athena because I wanted to be a smart person. In the dream, I went to Harvard, and many places. I was smart and I became what I wanted to be, and I know more than the people around me. It was a thrilling experience. I didn't get anymore detail other than that.  :Sad: 

Dream End.

~ Dream #4 ~
*90% Lucidity*

*Approximate Real Life Time:* About ten minutes

*Approximate Dream Time:* Around a few hours

*Backstory:*
Dream Background: I was on a battleship / ship training for element controlling.
Well, this one happened today, so I know it's a WILD, because I just woke up a few minutes ago naturally. 

*Story:*
I dreamt of 4 sections that each contained the elements in this order from left to right: Earth, Air, Water, and Fire. These four sections are for me to perform the Task of the Month. The Earth section contained stones, leaves, tree parts, and many objects that will help me build a mountain. The Air Section had a huge boulder for me to lift into the air, and fly it to a chalked circle target. The Water Section had a huge lake, which I had to drain. On the Fire Section, there was a huge, large pine forest that I had to burn. All the sections had dark, grey clouds over them, except the Air Section which had white mist like if it were on a tall mountain. I started from the left then to the right. 

I started the Task of the Month. On the Earth Section, I used the power of the Earth to lift all those boulders, leaves, trees, and rocks to make a mountain. After all of the materials came together, there it was, a huge mountain. On the Air Section,  I lifted the huge boulder using air, and placed it on the designated spot for where it was supposed to be. For the water section, I saw the lake and I spun it into the sky. The water drained through slinky-like shape into the sky. Moments later, the entire section started to rain. I was onto the Fire Section. I started a fire in the center of the section, and moments later, almost the whole section was on fire. Since I was finished with the Task of the Month, I decided to explore the dream world a little bit.

I walked through a dark, metallic corridor like those in a ship. Each door had those circle-ly, wheel handles that are required to open doors. At the end of the corridor, I can only go right, and I noticed some light towards the end. I turned right, and a door was open. Inside was a man, and it seemed like he was in an apartment building because in the window, I can see what I see when I look out of my real life apartment window. It was night, and I think everyone was asleep except for the man and me. He talked to me about some stuff (I lost some lucidity during this part). Later, I walked out of his door, and there was another side of the corridor that led to the outside of ship towards the right of the door. I asked him what's outside of the ship. And he said it was a surprise.

As I reached the end of the corridor, he closed his door, and I noticed the rainy, cloudy weather outside. I also saw a Pegasus outside the door, and I climbed on it, and asked it to take me to Mount Olympus! Except, we were in the middle of the ocean. I opened a portal to Mount Olympus instead. When Pegasus landed through the portal and we reached Zeus's Throne, we see his Master Lightning Bolt just lying there for free. So, I decided I'll get it and tip-toe away.  I climbed onto Pegasus again and we flew all the way to a far away Island. I relaxed on this island, and I have finally escaped from Zeus without him knowing, I was in a 5-star hotel's beach asking a servant for a tropical drink for me and Pegasus. We both drank it and felt accomplished. The dream soon faded away.

Dream End.

~ Dream #5 ~
*100% Lucidity*

*Approximate Real Life Time:* Around ten minutes

*Approximate Dream Time:* Around a few hours

*Backstory:*
Dream Background: I started this adventure thing on doodles last year, and I thought it would make a good lucid dream adventure. I also made a ranking system for it. I would start at Level 1, and every level would have 15 more experience points than the last level up requirement. A Level 1 Player would need 5 EXP (Experience Points) to become Level 2. A Level 2 Player would need 15 EXP (5 + 10) to be Level 3. There is a certain map for the world, and I was in the Midnight City. It was at night, and the city is mainly filled with blue, glowing skyscrapers.

*Story:*
I was on a bridge from the Fields (an urban town with large fields next to Midnight City) to Midnight City, and after I crossed it, I met a man whom ran really quickly. I seemed like he was going to rob me. I decided to battle him. He attacked me, and I attacked him. We both had swords, but he had a gun, too. He used his sword when he was near me and used his gun when he was further away. Eventually, we battled at the Bridge. I jumped into the water under the bridge, and he came after me. I used my water bending powers, and drained the whole lake to push him into the sky while he was falling.. Now, he was is the dark grey, and nearly black clouds. He probably is going to die from fall damage rather than my water pressure. I decided to go under the bridge, so he will have no chance of landing on me. He fell on the bridge, and nearly cracked it. Later, it started to rain. I think it was because of the whole lake of water still in the sky. This dream also slowly faded away. 

Dream End.

Remember to comment your thoughts (if you want to)!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> 



Omg I love this for the bonus wings.

What did Percy have in mind for the TOTY wings?

----------


## FryingMan

Well, well, basic (i) accomplished, it's only been what, 3 months since the last wings?  7-8 LDs in 2 nights, that's more than 2 months worth in two days, woo hoo!  FM likey this new world!





> I get lucid and fly out the window, wait the girls were back inside why go look elsewhere , back in the room (like a kitchen) I'm hovering up around the ceiling over a large table in the middle of the room.  I descend to the table and think of smell and dream wild tasks, decide for smell: I see a cup of liquid on the table I decide it's coffe (even though it looks like dirty dishwater with chunky foam floating on top) and get my nose right up to the cup and faintly detect the aroma of coffee.  I pick up the cup and take a sip and it tastes more like how t looks:faintly nasty). 
> 
>   Dive/phase through a small inner window heading back for the girls were when non-lucid earlier (in another dream?) but going through the wall I enter the void.  Emerge into a room with people and a girl I "know" wearng a womans professional-looking navy blue bisiness outfit with a skirt and tell her to sit on my lap and we have a jolly little time for a bit.   She's adorably shy and I mostly accommodate her hesitancy it was quite a lovely time even though mostly clothed.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Not very many have gone for basic ii. (Way to go Lauraw!) *cracks knuckels* Ok I guess I better get on it.



I made an unsuccessful attempt at the monster task last night:
I looked under the bed but I just saw my 2 dogs and a random golden retriever staring back at me lovingly.  :tongue2: 
I tried reaching my hand under the bed instead, and I felt a furry monster's hand gently grab a hold of my arm, but I woke up before I could get a look.
Maybe next time!

----------


## FryingMan

I fully intend to do basic (II), with an appropriate FM/woblybil interpretation of "monster" and "making friends"  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

> Omg I love this for the bonus wings.
> 
> What did Percy have in mind for the TOTY wings?



I'll try to find them, I made them like years ago, but otherwise, these rainbow wings are very cool  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Those of you who earning your wings this month, it is time to use them to fly to June ToTM Voting Booth and cast your votes for next ToTM.

Voting booths are open until the 28th of May  :smiley:  Time to vote for June 2015 ToTM!

----------


## FryingMan

> Well, well, basic (i) accomplished, it's only been what, 3 months since the last wings?  7-8 LDs in 2 nights, that's more than 2 months worth in two days, woo hoo!  FM likey this new world!



Wings, plz!  3rd day now after post (filed permissions group request, too)  :armflap: 
Whoa, they just appeared, thanks!

----------


## 501

Well I actually did this right on the first but had not gotten around to posting. I was able to do the smelling one. It wasn't very cool but did it none the less. 


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



 I thought of a task of the month and remembered the smelling one. I found a drawer inside the house and started to rummage through it. There was a lot of junk in it and I was looking for something that would smell. I ran across something that I thought would work but kept digging. I think ran across a grape lollipop and thought hey that should smell. I got it unwrapped it and took a big whiff, it was grapey but not as strong as I had though, I then put it in my mouth to taste and really didnt taste like much either.




Full dream here. 

20 May 2015 and 1 May 2015 - TOTM and a Personal Goal - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

> She's adorably shy and I mostly accommodate her hesitancy it was quite a lovely time even though mostly clothed.



That's what you get for wearing clothes in dreams in the first place  ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

What a week: after two nights of too-late-to-bed and reduced recall I got the picture and got t bed mostly on time last night and got my first ever advanced TOTM: 




> I'm lucid in an all-blue half-lit empty home: call for a girl but no one comes, walking through house remember to stabilize (haven't done that in quite a while), rub hands and generate a lot of heat, remember my lucid goal phrase, decide to do advanced (I), go outside its slightly lighter, still rubbing hands, start to lose visuals, ignore this, there are very tall blue curving walls, I hold out my arms straight t each side and call out "Wind!   Take me away". Instantly I'm sucked into the sky at high speed and shout WooHoo!  I see in the distance hills covered with what seem to be billboards or signs, very brightly lit.  I'm not controlling direction or height, just going with where it blows me.  I end up near very tall skyscrapers each one themed about something, approach fr landing and wake up

----------


## fogelbise

I did another in-dream WILD going from a crying girl to a false awakening to an odd astronaut and rocket in a residence scene. I also did the smell task again and tried for the first time to find the monster under my bed but that one was at the end of my REM and I ran out of time. (gab: nothing to do, I'm already winged from earlier in month).

The above are towards the end of my DJ entry: May 21st 2015: Sex, Consoling Crying Girl, Astronaut Pilot, Becoming Tree - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

FM is having a great streak! Congrats my friend!

----------


## woblybil

Smell Task Fail..

5/22
5:00pm After I ate ramens for a snack I thought about a nap..
Almost instantly I found a denim bag moving up a hillside and followed it opening it looking for something to smell for a task, The the first thing I pulled out was a pair of denim shorts and as I pulled farther they contained the butt and legs of a girl and then the whole girl appeared and the shorts turned into a skirt on the girl with no underpants and I smelled up there and she smelled great but I thought that likely isn't what they had in mind, Now I was obsessed with following the bag looking for something else to smell and as I fished out various items of clothing and stuff as the bag kept moving uphill toward where I knew I would wake up when it reached the top,
Then I was awake wondering WTF, That was the dumbest thing I ever done...  ::yddd::

----------


## Icyice

I doubt that this qualifies as completing the task for befriending the monster under you bed, as I didn't even realize that it was the pokemon (pocket monster) figurine was the monster or even actively tried to befriend it.  :tongue2: 

Oh well, I may as well post it even as a failure. Lucid 18 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## imazu

> Smell Task Fail..
> 
> 5/22
> 5:00pm After I ate ramens for a snack I thought about a nap..
> Almost instantly I found a denim bag moving up a hillside and followed it opening it looking for something to smell for a task, The the first thing I pulled out was a pair of denim shorts and as I pulled farther they contained the butt and legs of a girl and then the whole girl appeared and the shorts turned into a skirt on the girl with no underpants and I smelled up there and she smelled great but I thought that likely isn't what they had in mind, Now I was obsessed with following the bag looking for something else to smell and as I fished out various items of clothing and stuff as the bag kept moving uphill toward where I knew I would wake up when it reached the top,
> Then I was awake wondering WTF, That was the dumbest thing I ever done...



Well hey, you did smell something. I think it should count lol

----------


## woblybil

> Well hey, you did smell something. I think it should count lol



Now that my mail notifications work again I can do better....  ::evil::

----------


## Patience108

Was having a nld it was around 5 am I woke up and realised I must put my mind more into LD mode so started imagining myself coming Lucid by looking at my hand s and then saying I am dreaming - then I wanted to remember where my body was in bed and say my name out loud and some other names I have that friends call me coz I have been reading the great thread started by Sageouse about memory ( which I really like and am still reading as there is sooo much more to LDreaming as everyone keeps saying on that thread!) 

Anyway this time I forgot all that and remembered I wanted to try for the task of the month when Ny told me about it in last message. So I wanted to smell and taste a lovely ripe pear - so I did ! 

I was going along in my NL and feeling quite perky I started to engage with some of the DC around me, flirting, so I started getting the feeling of Lucidity in that way I think ... So I came to the end of a row of DC and I saw a deep dark pool of water - just from one second to the next I knew I had to dive into the water to get Lucid/ so I jumped - it was very dark and deep so didn't feel that great but suddenly I knew this was a dream and remembered my goal. I imagined a pear floating towards me and took hold of it and smelt it- yes it smelt like a pear - I bit into it - yes it tasted yummy like a pear - I woke up soon after this as the water was not that enjoyable ; dark, murky etc.

Lucidity was not vast - I noticed my dreaming space was quite small - I could not see far around me - it will be great to see far and wide one of these Lucid Dream day/Nights 

So I think that means I have done a totm!? If so its my first ::happyme::  ::happyme::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Woohoo Patience!! Congrats on your first TOTM  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lang

Patience!! Congrats on your first TOTM! Keep up the great work!!  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

Hi all. I have been caught up in other things and have not played TOTM in awhile. I decided to give it a go. I know the month is almost over, but that is fine, I can get wings for a couple days, lol.
*
Completed the bonus task,*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/siva...lements-66030/

----------


## KestrelKat

uuurghhh not a single good lucid this month so far and no time to get my dreams on DV.  I'm a failure this month.  Hopefully next month will be a lot betteR (I won't have 8 hours of class a day plus homework lol)

EDIT: Also, I just realized that next month is my one-year on DV anniversary!  Time sure flies, wow.  That will make it a great month I think ;3

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I realised I should probably do my own TotM suggestion, advanced task ii, before the month was up.  :tongue2: 
Here it is: *dream journal*.





> I remembered that I still hadn't done my own TotM suggestion, the in-dream WILD advanced task.
> I saw a beanbag on the floor nearby and thought that would be a comfy place to try to "WILD". I lay down and closed my eyes, and almost instantly felt myself waking up.
> 
> I could feel my dog resting against my legs and everything felt very real, I was convinced I'd really woken up. I did a nose plug RC to be sure, and a small amount of air escaped. I added my second hand to plug any gaps, and I could still breathe through my nose.
> I was surprised and excited that I was still dreaming! I walked outside the house and launched into the air.

----------


## FryingMan

> I did a nose plug RC to be sure, and a small amount of air escaped. I added my second hand to plug any gaps, and I could still breathe through my nose.



I find that I, too, must give more attention to nose plug recently.   Instead of free-flowing air completely disconnected from my nose [how it used to feel], it is like as you said, like just a bit of air is escaping.  I have to concentrate to really pinch firmly, and to give the RC my full attention.

----------


## PercyLucid

Great job avatars, the element benders... but as you well know, time cannot be bent (or can it....?) but while we figure out, this thread ceases to exist and a new one will reincarnate! 

Everybody should head now to June's ToTM  :smiley: 

 :lock:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2159755  ::mrgreen::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats RXC!! Just keep the wings until the dewinging tomorrow.

----------


## ShortRoots

Hola! 
Just figured how to post... This is for May basic TOTM... I managed to smell the earth last week...(tried to post it on May thread but couldn't for some reason). Probably mixed the element task with the smell one hehe.

----------


## PercyLucid

You couldn't post because it was closed due the end of the month, but I moved it here for you.

Good luck for June's task!

----------

